# UMA Grappling and Groundfighting Rules, Referee and Officials Course; Sat 29th Aug 09



## UMA (Sep 17, 2007)

*UMA Grappling and Groundfighting Rules, Referee and Officials Course; Saturday 29th August*

*
*

*
('Gi' and 'No Gi') Formats*

*
*

*
Saturday 29th August 2009, 10.00am to 3.00pm*

Level 1 and Level 2 Certification

Annual Renewal and Qualification

(Incorporating Score Keeper, Score Recorder and Time Keeper Course)

Course, Qualification and Certification

This Referee's Course is also open to Non UMA Affiliates

Course Venue:

NKA Martial Arts Centre,

Unit B,

Edensor Road,

Longton,

Stoke-on-Trent,

Staffordshire

ST3 2PJ

To register go to: http://www.umauk.co.uk/UMA_Course_Calender.htm


----------



## UMA (Sep 17, 2007)

There are only 6 Candidate places left, as there are only a mximum of 15 Candidates on the UMA Referee's Course, on Saturday 29th August.

If you do want to get on the Referee's Course, then its reccomended you register immediately, as its on a first come first served basis etc.

Once there are 15 Candidates, we will not take any more Candidate entries etc.

You can go to: UMA Home Page to register online at the UMA Website.


----------

